# Homemade Creations >  Wall mounted Folding BBQ prep table

## Keith William Knull

This is a BBQ prep table I made out of a 2" thick live edge slab. Space around the BBQ is a bit tight so it had to fold flat against the wall when not in use. In ripping the back live edge off to sit flat along the wall, I had enough of an offcut to make the hinged braces with the live edge facing out for a more congruent aesthetic.

----------

Jon (Jul 30, 2018),

Oldfitter (Dec 10, 2018),

PJs (Jul 30, 2018),

ranald (Jul 30, 2018),

rlm98253 (Jul 30, 2018),

Seedtick (Jul 30, 2018)

----------


## mklotz

Very George Nakashima-like. I like it.

----------

rlm98253 (Jul 30, 2018)

----------


## ranald

Nice work Keith. I used to make similar in the 80's when I bought my first second hand Lamello. I would join 2 pieces of 10" by 2" Oregon pine to gether to get the width. They were so popular by word of mouth that I was flatout trying to sourse your N. American timber. & I bought a new Lamello Top. Most folk wanted surveries via a window. Finally I was able to source natural edged camphor laurel about 3" thick. Then I left surberbia. These days, esp in suburbia (to bring the out doors in), we have multiple sliding glass doors and multiple bifold ones to boot. but I bet, you will have a lot of requests for your folding design one especially as plots of land are getting smaller. We have some smaller than 8 perches (205 m2).
Keep up the good work.
Cheers
Ranald

----------

Keith William Knull (Jul 31, 2018)

----------


## Jon

Reminds me of brianpoundingnails's Cowboy Cooker.

----------


## Frank S

> Reminds me of brianpoundingnails's Cowboy Cooker.



His cooker would be a perfect fit with the wall table

----------

